

The Story of a Simple and Dangerous Kernel Bug - mindplunge
http://butnotyet.tumblr.com/post/175132533/the-story-of-a-simple-and-dangerous-kernel-bug

======
ajg1977
Simple - Yes. Dangerous - I don't really see how. While it _may_ be possible
to overwrite 8 bytes of kernel memory prior to a panic I'm not really sure
what's so dangerous about that, nor does the article demonstrate any exploit.

If such a program manages to make it onto your machine in the first place
there are also far more nefarious things that it cold be doing.

~~~
ars
If you can overwrite 8 bytes of kernel memory, you can do absolutely anything
to the machine. You don't have to cause it to panic, you can instead modify
some function to run your code first.

I couldn't say for sure, but this would probably allow someone to become root
on the machine from a local user account.

But at least it is not exploitable remotely.

